# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  اجرای برنامه های ای اس پی کلاسیک در ویندوز ویستا و 7

## shima2006

سلام دوستان
من یه پروژه دارم که تویه ویندوز XP یا 2003 هیچ مشکلی نداره ولی موقع اجرا در ویندوز ویستا یا 7 دچار مشکل میشه!!!
همونطور که میدونید کدهای ای اس پی کلاسیک در دو صفحه نوشته میشه ، یک صفحه که اغلب اچ تی ام ال هست و اینترفیس رو تشکلیل میده و صفحه دیگه با کد ای اس پی نوشته میشه و هیچ وقت موقع اجرا صفحه مربوط به کدهای ای اس پی دیده نمیشه بلکه کاربرفقط اینترفیس رو می بینه ...
حالا فرض کنید من یه فرم دارم به اسم login که همون اینترفیسه و یه فرم به اسم datalogin که کدهای ای اس پی از قبیل ارتبابط با دیتا بیس رو تشکیل میده ، وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم 
اول نام کاربری و پسورد رو وارد می کنم ولی وقتی دکمه ورود به برنامه رو میزنم ، برنامه به صفحه datalogin.asp میره و همون جا گیر میکنه.......
جالب اینه که پروژه هیچ مشکلی نداره چون تو ویندوزهای دیگه به درستی اجرا میشه....

تو این صفحه 
http://localhost/pcs/datainstruction...ss=123&comment=

این پیغام رو میده
*The website cannot display the page*



آیا IIS در ویندوز 7 تنظیمات خاصی داره؟؟؟
یا در موقع نصب حتما باید گزینه های خاصی تیک بخورن؟
من تمام موارد رو تیک زدم از iis6 گرفته تا آخر...

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز کدهای مربوط به صفحه پردازش رو چک کنید و اگر امکان داره یه نسخه از اون رو اینجا بزارین تا دوستان بتونن بیشتر کمک کنن...

----------


## shima2006

با سلام 
لطفا برای ثبت اطلاعات ادرس و شماره طرح و... را وارد کنید و به پیش فرض ها دست نزنید

----------


## shima2006

:متفکر: 
کسی نمی دونه این مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## shima2006

اگه احیانا یه وقت یه نفر تصمیم گرفت یه نگاهی به این برنامه ما بندازه ، فایل instruction.asp رو اجرا کنه بی زحمت.......
لطفا یه نفر اینو تو ویندوز 7 اجرا کنه ببینه مشکلش چیه ، تویه ویندوز XP هیچ مشکلی نداره
 :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## aryaei2000

احتمالا تنظیمات iis تو ویندوز 7 شما مشکل داره.
ضمنا متن کامل ارور و شماره اش رو بزارید تا بتونیم بیشتر دربارش بحث کنیم.

----------


## shima2006

دوسته من هیچ پیغام خطایی وجود نداره  :عصبانی: 
*لطفا یک بار دیگه پست اول من رو با دقت بخونید* 
این پروژه روی ویندوز های xp , 200 , 2003 درست جواب میده 
ولی در ویندوزهای ویستا و 7 این مشکل رو داره
اگه تنظیمات ای ای اس مشکل داره به من بگید تنظیمات درست چیه ؟؟؟
متشکرم

----------


## kiani_behzad

اشکال از تنظیمات IIS هست. در ویندوز 7 وقتی IIS رو نصب میکنی ASP به صورت پیش فرض فعال نیست و باید تیک مربوط به اون رو بذاری.

----------

